# my 1965 GTO



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I have had this car since high school. Which for me is about 10 years. My plan is to do a pro touring style car with minimal mods that would be hard difficult to reverse. Im not a super savvy with loading photos so we will see how this goes.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

A few of when it first came home.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Tear down.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I have to strip and prime what I can over the weekends. So I only did a section of the car everyweekend.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Firewall, rockers and a pillars in ppg dp90lf.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Some floor pan fun!


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I wish I would have just bought the complete floor. I had purchased the 7 piece kit just after buying the car. I dont recall if the didnt offer a complete trunk floor.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Car was originally a tiger gold with a beige top with black interior. Dont know why the guy I bought it from special ordered that combo but what ever. The top was pitted and had the drip rails rotted. Also the sail panels were corroded. I found a donor roof and sail panels.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

the rear filler was replaced also. The trunk hinges were sprung so badly that the deck lid over hung the filler by a half inch. Once I got them rolled out the deck lid still sat 1/4 inch above the filler panel. You can see the difference in the photos.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

A little quarter panel work. I butt welded every joint. Just take some time and it will take minimal filler.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Like I said since the drip rails were rusted a way I shaved the drip rails.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I finally had the car in epoxy.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I was a huge relief to have all my sheet metal bolted up and fitting. I ordered a set of hood hinges from opgi due to mine being rusted. I had tried to soak them in evaporust and pb blaster with no luck. Great sturdy hinges as far as im concerned.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of detailed photos. Im a one man show and work instead of taking a picture after every tack weld. The filler is very thin. On the sail panels I made filler pieces for the seam. Most of the filler on the car is from waves in the panels.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Pulled my body off the frame. Sandblasted the frame and bottom side of the car. The underside of the car I shot some epoxy on it and then undercoated it with 3m body schutz. Cars are made to drive not cruise around on a trailer.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I had purchased hotchkis suspension for the car but sold it for Detroit Speed. I got the base coilover kit due to the fact that the car is mostly going to be street driven with occasional track use. Im waiting to order my front brakes to get this thing rolling so I can install my rear kit.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That is going to be one nice 65 when you are done!


Thanks for posting pics of your progress. What are your engine plans?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice work Anthony, I like the clean look without the drip rails. I'm sure you wont be driving it in the rain so there should be no problems with excessive water running down the glass into the doors. That Detroit speed is nice stuff.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! I love seeing blow-by-blow photos of work like this. Please keep em coming.

:cheers

Bear


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

ALKYGTO my engine plan at this moment is the gm performance 525/ls3. GM Performance Parts - 19301360 - GMPP LS3 376CID 525 HP Crate Engine


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I was surprised when I was done loading the photos and realized that was it. Now that its winter time im stuck staring at parts I want to buy. Baer track 4 front brakes are next on the list.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Once I get my front brakes a currie 9 inch will come into play. http://scandc.com/new/node/498


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I ordered these today!! Wilwood High Performance Disc Brakes - Front Brake Kit Product Number: 140-9803-Z


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anthony.cameron said:


> Car was originally a tiger gold with a beige top with black interior.


Good Job. Would have been a pretty car and a rare color combo. What color you going back with?? Man you have a plan don't you. Looks like you are going to make fast work of it. Means you can start enjoying it soon. To me part of the fun is the working on them too. Where you out of?? Les


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

FNG69 said:


> Good Job. Would have been a pretty car and a rare color combo. What color you going back with?? Man you have a plan don't you. Looks like you are going to make fast work of it. Means you can start enjoying it soon. To me part of the fun is the working on them too. Where you out of?? Les


Im still all over the place on what color I want. There are a million beautiful options. This is my first build on a classic. From ground up anyway. I have done a few classics at the shop but nothing ground up. I agree the build up is alot of the fun. People cant believe I do body work for a living then I go home and do more. Im out of Fayetteville AR. Not very many GTOs around here but I like to stand out a bit.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Fayetteville AR. Cool all most neighbors! You may want to run up to Wichita in June for the POCI Nationals. Will be the closest a National Pontiac convention will be in our area for a while. You know I have seen that vinyl roof trim for the 64, 65's, go for as much as 250 bucks. You make want to put it on ebay if you don't plan on putting it back on. But I vote to go back stock still saying that was a great and real pretty color combo. Two tone GTO's are very rare!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

I have searched for photos of a beige top and tiger gold paint but havent found much. I am keeping all my original parts in the case I want to bring it back to close to original. The car was purchased without the original motor and trans so most I could have got was period correct. I dont really have very many mods that stray too far from being able to reverse them easily. Which was always my plan. The only reason I shaved the drip rails was because they had rusted out. The rails on my donor roof were in poor condition also. Im not for or against shaving the rails. Just was a easy solution that turned out looking really good.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Anthony.cameron said:


> ALKYGTO my engine plan at this moment is the gm performance 525/ls3. GM Performance Parts - 19301360 - GMPP LS3 376CID 525 HP Crate Engine


You have seen the new LS 376 cu in engines set up to take boost? I believe they are very close in price to this one. They were in the new Hot Rod or CC I forget which one. One motor is set up to take up to 8 lbs of boost and the other is 15 lbs. Sorry I forgot what they are called .


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Part of the fun to me was in researching the car owners. Don't know if Arkansas is as bad as some of the states are getting with all these privacy laws. But maybe you could find a previous owner with a old picture. I have in the past. Do you know what dealership it was sold from?


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> You have seen the new LS 376 cu in engines set up to take boost? I believe they are very close in price to this one. They were in the new Hot Rod or CC I forget which one. One motor is set up to take up to 8 lbs of boost and the other is 15 lbs. Sorry I forgot what they are called .


I have not seen or heard of them til now. I would love to have a procharger on mine at some point. I will definitely keep a heads up for them.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

FNG69 said:


> Part of the fun to me was in researching the car owners. Don't know if Arkansas is as bad as some of the states are getting with all these privacy laws. But maybe you could find a previous owner with a old picture. I have in the past. Do you know what dealership it was sold from?


I would have to dig up my phs docs and see what dealer it came from.would be cool to know what it looked like in its day. I may slap them for letting people do such terrible work to it. Then again auto body technology has came a long way from what it once was.


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Got my brakes in yesterday. First big brake kit I have ever done. Im impressed with the style and ease of installation. I cant wait for the day I actually get to push on some pedals!


----------



## gsj28 (Jan 10, 2014)

Anthony.cameron said:


> Got my brakes in yesterday. First big brake kit I have ever done. Im impressed with the style and ease of installation. I cant wait for the day I actually get to push on some pedals!


Anthony, what are you doing for brakes in the rear?


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

gsj28 said:


> Anthony, what are you doing for brakes in the rear?


I plan on running a superlite rear brake setup to match the front. I have to get my new rear axle first. Us blue collar guys have to save up.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice work, keep it up! I started out with a 2 tone tempest old lady 6 cylinder and ended up with a 02 LS1 6 speed beauty. only took about 4 years (blue collar guys got to save up) finished her in 2011 and try to drive it every day I can


----------



## Dunnburger (Dec 18, 2011)

Crusty,

What coil overs are you running in the front and did you do coil overs in the rear as well? Love the stance and color of you ride! Well done!!

Josh


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Its warm out again that means body work body work body work!


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Got my axle in this week! Also got in my DSE splined sway bar!


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Got some work done recently. Got the old beast sprayed with polyester primer. Now its time to block sand forever.


----------

